# Christmas lists



## NanoJames (8 Dec 2013)

Hi everyone
Just wondering what everyone fancies as gifts for Christmas? Aquatics related preferably! I wouldn't mind a Do!Aqua Mini M personally, along with some TMC Nutrasoil!
Cheers


----------



## kirk (8 Dec 2013)

The only thing I would like for Xmas is....not having to do Xmas now that would be great


----------



## Trevor Pleco (9 Dec 2013)

Not sure if it would be a touch presumptuous dropping hints about a Twinstar Nano as a stocking filler ?

Kirk, is that your swan family ?


----------



## kirk (9 Dec 2013)

That's as close as I could get to the family. The ugly ducklings Dad was a bit of a head case he's a big lad out of the water


----------



## Trevor Pleco (9 Dec 2013)

That's great and great pic by the way ! For my sins I also have a pair of swans and yes snap my male is also a serious "head case", so considering taking him for some anger management courses next year. I have several predators coming through the property at night down the river so the swans march into the own security enclosure every evening. Had the male for about 13 years now. Anyway won't go further off topic, so back to reindeer and Santa


----------



## OllieNZ (9 Dec 2013)

Im getting a new tank and arcadia led luminaire


----------



## Ady34 (11 Dec 2013)

NanoJames said:


> Just wondering what everyone fancies as gifts for Christmas?


very generous of you, im surprised more members havnt put requests in.....
NanoJames the ukaps Santa


----------



## NanoJames (11 Dec 2013)

Ady34 said:


> very generous of you, im surprised more members havnt put requests in..... NanoJames the ukaps Santa


Anything within reason Ady! (A few sprigs of Riccia if you're lucky)


----------



## Michael W (11 Dec 2013)

Ady34 said:


> very generous of you, im surprised more members havnt put requests in.


 
I wouldn't mind a Do!Aqua Mini M personally, along with some TMC Nutrasoil. 

Cheers James!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Dec 2013)

I've just ordered a few little bits as a treat to myself from TGM

Some small ADA pinsettes and a set of the small Do!Aqua Curved scissors. Looking forward to receiving the scissors especially as I haven't had a proper rounded set yet, just angled ones. And the pinsettes are small at only 6", which I hope will  help with the fiddlier plants. Ordered two 9kg Amazonia Powder too.

Anyone got any of the scissors or tweesers? How do you find them?


----------



## foxfish (12 Dec 2013)

I was bought one of these three years ago & it is still running beautifully..  Digital pH Meter Monitor Tester Replaceable Electrode Probe Solution x2 Aquarium | eBay


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Dec 2013)

Not aquatics related, but it will get wet...I'm getting an Italian gpr exhaust for my lambretta. It's gonna sound like a tractor!


----------



## darren636 (12 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Not aquatics related, but it will get wet...I'm getting an Italian gpr exhaust for my lambretta. It's gonna sound like a tractor!


 I would nt mind a gpr for my kawasaki- tmc sig or new exhaust... Hmmm...


----------



## Wallace (12 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> I would nt mind a gpr for my kawasaki- tmc sig or new exhaust... Hmmm...



TMC, I'm sure you can live with ( I'm guessing ) the std zorst, power gaines are negligible unless it's all set up proper with PC or jetting anyway. 

Again, guessing here but the 636 after your name is what you've got? What model if you don't mind me asking? I had an '03 plate B1. 

Back on topic, I'm getting a new Classica stretch for my shrimp tank amongst other things non aquatic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (12 Dec 2013)

Wallace- its the first underseat job - c1h.   I really wanted a 2004 zx10 but was gobsmacked by insurance. Underseat is a pain for aftermarket exhausts.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Dec 2013)

Xmas has come a little early!






Tools look exceptional! Really happy. About to trim some moss with the scissors. Which I'm really excited about. 

#Sad.


----------



## NanoJames (14 Dec 2013)

Nice one Nath!


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (16 Dec 2013)

This guy really knows what he wants for Christmas.....


----------



## roadmaster (16 Dec 2013)

My need's from aquatic standpoint are met.
What I would like more than anything is to be able to sit and sip on a tall bourbon on the rock's in front of a campfire with some old friend's that passed from this earth much too soon.


----------



## Claire (24 Dec 2013)

I want my glassware to hurry it's ass up and arrive already!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Dec 2013)

Claire said:


> I want my glassware to hurry it's ass up and arrive already!!



Doesn't look likely before Xmas?!


----------



## NanoJames (25 Dec 2013)

I got more than I bargained for!


----------



## tim (25 Dec 2013)

nice one James  merry Christmas


----------



## NanoJames (25 Dec 2013)

Thanks Tim, hope you have a good Christmas too!


----------



## foxfish (25 Dec 2013)

Nothing fishy for me but got a new 4 string banjo & a spiral didgeridoo!


----------



## darren636 (25 Dec 2013)

Pants


----------



## Curvball (25 Dec 2013)

Nothing aquatic related for me but I'm very happy and grateful to be spending this wonderful day with my boy and my wife. 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Claire (27 Dec 2013)

I got a blender from my parents. I hope I don't require that in the aquatics side of things… lol  Mosses maybe though? Hmm


----------



## tim (28 Dec 2013)

I got some nice shiny new tools from aquarium plant food from my kids


----------

